# 1/4 hose root cutter for jetter



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi guys

I need to buy a root cutter for my Jetter for my 1/4 hose. Do you have a recommendation. I have a warthog for larger pipe but am looking for something for 3-4" pipe. 

Thanks


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think there is only the wart hog and the root ranger when it comes to cutting roots with 1/4" hose.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Why is your warthog a no go for 3 and 4?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Why is your warthog a no go for 3 and 4?


In Cast Iron the 90 are really tight for even the hose. Maybe in the summer the hose will be more flexible but for now its a no go.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Is your hose still fairly new? I would try a leader hose. They are more flexible and good for safety too


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What are the specs of your jetter?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not much if it's going through 1/4" hose...

On a larger machine I'd say chain flail nozzle....


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Is your hose still fairly new? I would try a leader hose. They are more flexible and good for safety too


Yes very new we only have 12 hours on ours. Did orders SS 50' trap hose but I have been using my 1/4 hose but will look into a small leader hose


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> What are the specs of your jetter?


18 gpm 4k psi

What gpm do you think the max is on 1/4 hose.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> 18 gpm 4k psi
> 
> What gpm do you think the max is on 1/4 hose.


 You have a 18 gpm 4k psi machine and you are putting 1/4" hose into a 3 or 4" line to clean roots?

Why? Are you trying to turn this one job into a career?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A root ranger with a 4.0 turbo would be good. You'll need to have your bypass open all the way and close it gradually until the pressure hit 4k. But really you got way overkill for the application.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> 18 gpm 4k psi
> 
> What gpm do you think the max is on 1/4 hose.


Put it to you like this....the pressure loss of 18gpm in 1/4 hose per 100' is 10500 psi. Realistically you're pushing it with 5gpm


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Redwood said:


> You have a 18 gpm 4k psi machine and you are putting 1/4" hose into a 3 or 4" line to clean roots?
> 
> Why? Are you trying to turn this one job into a career?


What do you mean one job into a career?

If I can't get a large hose thru some tight 90's what else do you suggest beside a cable? 

Also what does  mean?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

You need at least a 3/8 hose with those specs if not 1/2"


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> You need at least a 3/8 hose with those specs if not 1/2"


When will the spending end? Haha. Thanks

What do you think the max gpm is in 3/8 hose ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> You need at least a 3/8 hose with those specs if not 1/2"


Open the bypass so some of the water goes to the tank and not out the nozzle


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The spending is never over. Never ever. New awesome stuff comes out all the time. You want to jet lines be ready to spend spend spend. And be ready to drop money you don't have when something breaks. But it pays even more


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> What do you mean one job into a career?
> 
> If I can't get a large hose thru some tight 90's what else do you suggest beside a cable?
> 
> Also what does  mean?


What it means is you are taking a machine that has some pretty big testicleeze and neutering it...

I'm not sure what you are doing wrong but you should easily get a larger hose through a 3 or 4" pipe unless someone used vent or pressure elbows in which case you should be digging...

On our 4018 we have 1/2" & 3/8" hose...
I'd suggest some training...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've ran my 3/8" @4K/9gpm through multiple 4" cast iron 90's.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> *What it means is you are taking a machine that has some pretty big testicleeze and neutering it...*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are doing wrong but you should easily get a larger hose through a 3 or 4" pipe unless someone used vent or pressure elbows in which case you should be digging...
> 
> ...


hahaha.....exactly right! Great analogy


----------

